# my 55gal



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

just a updated pic of my tank. pretty simple but it works for me. I have 2 more pics just waiting for them to showup in my email.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=t109.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/t109.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Very nice and clean look to your tank. Enjoy...


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks and heres the other two pics.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=t209.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/t209.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=t309.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/t309.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

